# just going away



## Rokko (Jul 20, 2016)

Currently I am preparing to go into the wild. Of germany, of course. So I will be safe.
I will go south from Mannheim, my only concern will be water. Atm I don´t know where I will get water to drink.
I want to walk next to the river rhine. My next goal is Straßbourg. Any suggestions? 
It is summer here, and I dislike it. But I love the smell of it.

So, the next thing will be packing. What should I take with me? ATM I plan to be on the road for at least 3 month. I think I have 5 month until I have to face real bad consequences.

Next step, kiwi farms


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 20, 2016)

Take lots of amphetamines


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 20, 2016)

Rokko said:


> Currently I am preparing to go into the wild. Of germany, of course. So I will be safe.
> I will go south from Mannheim, my only concern will be water. Atm I don´t know where I will get water to drink.
> I want to walk next to the river rhine. My next goal is Straßbourg. Any suggestions?
> It is summer here, and I dislike it. But I love the smell of it.
> ...


people die doing that here every year. 

good luck.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 20, 2016)

Vitriol said:


> people die doing that here every year.
> 
> good luck.


In central europ? Nah, no way.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 20, 2016)

I fantasize about this a lot. Look up "the last true hermit" if you haven't heard of him already


----------



## Rokko (Jul 20, 2016)

melty said:


> I fantasize about this a lot. Look up "the last true hermit" if you haven't heard of him already


Thank you! I never heard about that! Well, I have some appointments in the near future. But in August I will start my journey.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm frankly jealous. Water is not hard either treatment tabs, a filter system or simplest is boil. Finding it, can always dig till you hit it. Depending on water table may not be deep at all if you are going to near/on the Rhine it's more about making it drinking safe than collection. I camp and hunt a lot and always take bare bones (aside booze need that) Done some survival schools as well. 

Do you have a back round in this? How much are you willing to spend? Socks socks socks, can't stress that enough.  What gear do you have? What's the over all of the climate etc? I'd be happy to either throw some tips in or build you a game plan.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 20, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> I'm frankly jealous. Water is not hard either treatment tabs, a filter system or simplest is boil. Finding it, can always dig till you hit it. Depending on water table may not be deep at all if you are going to near/on the Rhine it's more about making it drinking safe than collection. I camp and hunt a lot and always take bare bones (aside booze need that) Done some survival schools as well.
> 
> Do you have a back round in this? How much are you willing to spend? Socks socks socks, can't stress that enough.  What gear do you have? What's the over all of the climate etc? I'd be happy to either throw some tips in or build you a game plan.



You are right with the water. I think I dont need tablets, I have a selfmade filter made of coal, sand etc. Tbh germany is so dense populated, no way I will dehydrate. But I want to be independent, so I need to make the water I find drinkable.

I love survival since my childhood. German adventurer Rüdiger Nehberg is my beloved role model. My background includes the military, but mainly self taught techniques. Money is a problem, thats a fact. But I have to learn dumpster diving, and in the end, fishing and plants. The gear I have was slowly bought and build together for the last decade. I rely on the Glock Fieldknife, which is infamous and reliebale. I have everything else, a rucksack, sleeping bag and a tent, everything adjusted to the currently mild climate in central europe. Bassomatic, socks are mandatory :-) Just give me your 50.000 cents about your thoughts about survival!


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2016)

Rokko said:


> You are right with the water. I think I dont need tablets, I have a selfmade filter made of coal, sand etc. Tbh germany is so dense populated, no way I will dehydrate. But I want to be independent, so I need to make the water I find drinkable.
> 
> I love survival since my childhood. German adventurer Rüdiger Nehberg is my beloved role model. My background includes the military, but mainly self taught techniques. Money is a problem, thats a fact. But I have to learn dumpster diving, and in the end, fishing and plants. The gear I have was slowly bought and build together for the last decade. I rely on the Glock Fieldknife, which is infamous and reliebale. I have everything else, a rucksack, sleeping bag and a tent, everything adjusted to the currently mild climate in central europe. Bassomatic, socks are mandatory :-) Just give me your 50.000 cents about your thoughts about survival!


Ok so you have a good back round. I meant no offense asking I just didn't know your back round and didn't want to see someone take such a great quest and be way over their head. If you had Bundesweher or Heer training (irony I forget more German more I drink) you will have had some good training as well as your own self education.

Glock's knifes both the 78 and 81 are beasts and really the ONLY tool you need, heck as I was taught a knife is easy mode. Personally, for that kind of temp ease and comfort I've converted to hammock camping. I understand you are set with tent and don't want to spend much, but may be worth researching. I have like 4 tents and don't use any of them since I bought my hammock. (they told me I could be anything so I became comfy) 

I come from a semi same climate in the Mid Atlantic PA. Our flora and fauna will differ. Remember twine and a stick your Feldmesser becomes a wonderful spear and or Javelin.

I am super jealous of what you are doing and I suggest bringing a note pad for a day to day story/diary. If you want any mirco tips or ideas I'd be happy to bounce some around. It sounds like you have both a plan and the skills/experience to make this work.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 20, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Ok so you have a good back round. I meant no offense asking I just didn't know your back round and didn't want to see someone take such a great quest and be way over their head. If you had Bundesweher or Heer training (irony I forget more German more I drink) you will have had some good training as well as your own self education.
> 
> Glock's knifes both the 78 and 81 are beasts and really the ONLY tool you need, heck as I was taught a knife is easy mode. Personally, for that kind of temp ease and comfort I've converted to hammock camping. I understand you are set with tent and don't want to spend much, but may be worth researching. I have like 4 tents and don't use any of them since I bought my hammock. (they told me I could be anything so I became comfy)
> 
> ...



No offense taken! I am very grateful for any tips, like the hammock idea, which is very very good (it is forbidden in most parts of germany to just place a tent anywhere, but if you are leaving your campsite clean, it should be no problem. I have a little tarp I can use when it rains. My tent is in a crazy bright orange colour, so I guess I wont take it with me). I was hoping for exactly these kind of suggestions, so thanks! The Flora&Fauna is something I have to study more deeply before going, I just want to try to avoid buying food. The spear thing with the glock knife is the reason I got that knife! I will try to spear-fish (nothing as crazy like a guy stabbing water, hopefully nobody sees me ). I am taking a notebook, thats for sure. Today I am planning. I wont bother you too much, but I guess I will need a little brainstorming this weekend/next week. I am super happy atm. Perhaps I will start with a 5-day tour next week for training...


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Jul 21, 2016)

I think I remember hearing a story about a hermit who lived off robbing people and committing fraud.

He lived in the woods, and the only thing he ever bought was food and water.

If you can successfully pull this off, hats to you my friend. I have a great respect for the life style.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 21, 2016)

As far as hammocks go they have rain covers and bug nets I want to say I spend 80 USD on that whole rig. Tent and tarp and all are fine but if you want I can link you to my setup, it's light small and comfy! Now if you have back problems don't do it. Just a heads up. (90+% of things living humans can eat a lot with out grace but healthy and safe.) Plants bring a guide or master them before. My other tip as much as I love them from food store do NOT risk mushrooms.

Not at all a bother to bounce ideas off me. I am super happy and as I said jealous you are able to do this. I can't tell you how much I wish I could. Much like medical talk, an ounce of planning is worth a pound of fixing.

Yea do a few days to practice and it sounds crazy hippy but to get the feel and speed of nature where you are. When you go for long you'll know how to blend in.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 21, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> I think I remember hearing a story about a hermit who lived off robbing people and committing fraud.
> 
> He lived in the woods, and the only thing he ever bought was food and water.
> 
> If you can successfully pull this off, hats to you my friend. I have a great respect for the life style.



Well, I guess I just cannot rob/scam people. But there are really plenty of stories about people living in the woods! I enjoy these very much!



Bassomatic said:


> As far as hammocks go they have rain covers and bug nets I want to say I spend 80 USD on that whole rig. Tent and tarp and all are fine but if you want I can link you to my setup, it's light small and comfy! Now if you have back problems don't do it. Just a heads up. (90+% of things living humans can eat a lot with out grace but healthy and safe.) Plants bring a guide or master them before. My other tip as much as I love them from food store do NOT risk mushrooms.
> 
> Not at all a bother to bounce ideas off me. I am super happy and as I said jealous you are able to do this. I can't tell you how much I wish I could. Much like medical talk, an ounce of planning is worth a pound of fixing.
> 
> Yea do a few days to practice and it sounds crazy hippy but to get the feel and speed of nature where you are. When you go for long you'll know how to blend in.



Mushrooms are really dangerous, although I might end up trippin in the forest. I don´t know if that would be epic or awful. But, I won´t eat mushrooms, that is sure!
Please link me to your setup! 

As for the hippy-thing, that is one of the reasons i want to do this. Not only for training and fun, but also to be part of the nature!


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 21, 2016)

I had this and same with a tarp It used to bundle but I just checked serial #s. 

For travel this is what you want too.

I make no judgements on hippy ideas I'm kinda same way too.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 22, 2016)

25.  - 27. August.

First tript to test shoes, rucksack, tarp, and everything else.
I will take photos, no powerleveling though. Photos will be posted here.
I am going north of rhine, heading darmstadt, a city in the midst of germany. Many american soldiers have been stationed here.

Suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 22, 2016)

Have a safe and awesome trip.


----------

